# OMG OMG it actually Worked!!



## SmirffyLover189 (Dec 9, 2009)

OMG my bettas are spawning right now and they are both so awesome!!! It is definately a team work situation going on!! they are both going down and getting the eggs and bringing them up to the nest..i was totally not expecting it to work but it is! so its so awesome!! i had just put her on his side because i just wanting him to squeez out the eggs for her but they are both great so i guess im going to go get a 5 gallon and splitting it for my two adults...sweet! and give my fry the whole 10 gallon!


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

good luck


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats!! Do you have food ready for the fry when they hatch?


----------



## SmirffyLover189 (Dec 9, 2009)

well i want to try egg yoke along with Baby Brine Shrimp...my friend who works at petco say they have some so imma pick some up tomarrow...now for the egg thing ive been a little confused...i get the yellow part and mix it in with water and spray it in the tank??


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Too make egg yolk easy to use all you need are an ice cube tray, one egg, and a mister from any cheep dollar store.1 Hardboil and egg. 2 smash just the yolk in to two cups of water. 3 stir and poor into the icecube trays, freeze it. 4 take one ice cube and melt it into a half cup of water 5 put into the spritzer. (shake it up)6 spritz it once or twice over the fry tank. (rember open Lid of fry tank)Return spritzer to the fridge , it keeps for three days. no more,Replace it with a fresh cube. Do not spritz more often. Do it twice a day. Morning and evening. That gives the fry time to eat it. You must vacumm the bottom of the tank each morning after you start this. DON"T LEAVE ON THE BOTTOM FOR ANY EXTENDED TIME I found that the eggs yoke doesnt really work but feel free to try


----------



## SmirffyLover189 (Dec 9, 2009)

thanks! ill have to remember that for next time after smirffy was being such a good daddy i woke up this morning and there are no eggs in the bubblenest...maybe he ate them...they don't hatch that fas do they?? i was expecting sometime tonight...


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

they take 2-3 days to hatch, typically the higher the temp the faster the hatch rate i keep my temp at 86 and they hatch in two days flat. If you dont see eggs in the nest he probably eat them however if there is still a bubble nest then dont take it down because there may still be eggs that you cant see. so be patient and see what comes of it


----------



## SmirffyLover189 (Dec 9, 2009)

ok thanks...yea he still goes under it all the time so idk...but i don't see any fingers crossed


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

well usually they will let the nest go if there are no eggs. I hope theres eggs too!


----------



## SmirffyLover189 (Dec 9, 2009)

yup just check in on the nest...and its gone oooo well can always try again...


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Im so sorry. Recondition and try again!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

thats all you can do, better luck next time


----------



## SmirffyLover189 (Dec 9, 2009)

thanks guys!well my guy has already built a new bubble nest and my girl still has her eggs and vertical lines so i might put them back together next week...but i might wait a lil longer than that just to make sure and have the BBS ready first this time and i will be taking out the gravel and lowering the water and getting a 5 gal. for when i need to take azula and smirffy out so itll take some time for him to built his bubble nest again and for his fins to mend from him biting them urggh so i would say abt another week + and ill give you guys another update on how its going


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

aw I'm sorry! =[ Good luck next time! =]


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

Good luck with this time!!!! =]


----------



## biokid101 (Sep 24, 2009)

thats the spirit!!


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## SmirffyLover189 (Dec 9, 2009)

unfortunately i had to buy a 5 gal. and separate them because azula got into smirffy's side and did this...i was soooooooo upset with her! but his fins are healing fine now so thats good. then i tried to turn my 10gal into a soriety tank for azula and she was way too aggresive towards one of the other females i had got 2 new girls. so i took them 2 back and today i bought some cool kholie loaches but again azula was picking on them so i switch smirffy to the 10 gal. and put azula in the 5 gal on my desk...ooo well she did it to herself. here's a pic of what my Kuhli Loaches look like...couldnt get an actual pic of mine they are too fast lol


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

well as long as you like the kuhli loaches thats all that matters!


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww your poor boy! It's amazing how nasty some of those females can be!


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

yes just today my female killed my male. I was attemping to breed and they were fine together last night. But today i found the male dead, striped of his fins. 
Ill miss him lots and hope it doesnt happen to anybody else.
But it was a great thing you caught her


----------



## SmirffyLover189 (Dec 9, 2009)

yea i got her because she seemed alert and fiesty i thought it would be a good thing so she could hang with my male but now shes a lil too tough lol ooo well shes still a cutie and my lil girl so she will stay by herself in my 5 gal. on my desk...im so srry to hear abt your male rubyfire i would have been devastated too if that happened these bettas are sure pretty but can give you a headache lol


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

if you have a more aggressive female then you will need to breed that female with a more aggressive female


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

lol dont you mean male?


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Male thats what i meant, i hope you know what i meant


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh No!!!! <=0 I'm so sorry about Smirffy! <=[ It seems that Azula lives up to her name! =]
I'm sorry about your male Rubyfire! <=[

Well at least it won't happen again! =] good luck with any future breeding! =]


----------



## SmirffyLover189 (Dec 9, 2009)

Lol yea I got it..Ill probably try again later but not for a while I feel so bad I mean I know its part of their ritual but I can't stand them hurting each other. Ill get another tank soon probably a 20 long and get another male but I was thinking maybe bumblebee gobys but idk lol


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Bumble bee gobies are so cool! i use to keep them except i made my freshwater instead of brackish water


----------



## SmirffyLover189 (Dec 9, 2009)

Yea.I'm definately still thinking abt it but they see real picky...like how they like to have their food pass them to eat it and the whole bracish water thing how do u even make a tank brackish?? They r so cute thought errr I just need to find a place tht sells them


----------

